# New ratings system is a mess.....



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

they make you give a reason why you rate a pax less than 5 stars, so the pax can retailate, even if they cant rate, they can file a false report. They need to never show the rider their rating, it makes you give 5stars to everyone.

also they need to show the 4 star and below comments, there is no feedback we get now like they promised.....basically its worse then before


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

They very much enjoy how insulated they are.


----------



## Saundra Hawkins (Feb 1, 2018)

Why rate anyone! Taxi drivers last longer. Stuffy execs and college kids are your enemies. That is what they get for recruiting them. If they are in the street and are being pushed to be a driver, they will get in your car and lower your score. They have to wait for quarterly bonuses and you don't. They are so proud that they will go homeless and kill their kids over a corporate position. They should look at it as more room for them. Instead of pulling drivers off through scores.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Saundra Hawkins said:


> Why rate anyone! Taxi drivers last longer. Stuffy execs and college kids are your enemies. That is what they get for recruiting them. If they are in the street and are being pushed to be a driver, they will get in your car and lower your score. They have to wait for quarterly bonuses and you don't. They are so proud that they will go homeless and kill their kids over a corporate position. They should look at it as more room for them. Instead of pulling drivers off through scores.


??

What are you talking about?

Uber is recruiting EVERYONE not just one group.

If Uber had their way, every car in the world would have an Uber sticker on it and we would all be part time drivers for each other.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

dnlbaboof said:


> they make you give a reason why you rate a pax less than 5 stars, so the pax can retailate, even if they cant rate, they can file a false report. They need to never show the rider their rating, it makes you give 5stars to everyone.
> 
> also they need to show the 4 star and below comments, there is no feedback we get now like they promised.....basically its worse then before


A mere Reflection of its creators.


----------



## Saundra Hawkins (Feb 1, 2018)

Talking about low scores that get you deactivated. Some people are against being recruited because they think they are too high for the position. They don't want anyone pushing them when they are in between jobs. So they don't want the position supported. They don't want you driving late or picking up someone drunk. As a result, they give you a low score to push you off the Uber position. So the rating is not based on your skills. It is based on if they want you on the job. Ratings are dumb. Especially, if they are not true.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

dnlbaboof said:


> they make you give a reason why you rate a pax less than 5 stars, so the pax can retailate, even if they cant rate, they can file a false report. They need to never show the rider their rating, it makes you give 5stars to everyone.
> 
> also they need to show the 4 star and below comments, there is no feedback we get now like they promised.....basically its worse then before


Huh?? No, none of that is true. Pax can't see what you rated them until they rate you; that was put into place late last year to stoo pax retaliating for poor ratings from drivers.

So, please rate honestly so your fellow drivers can be forewarned of crap pax and not accept a pax with a high rating that SHOULD be a low rating.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Julescase said:


> Huh?? No, none of that is true. Pax can't see what you rated them until they rate you; that was put into place late last year to stoo pax retaliating for poor ratings from drivers.
> 
> So, please rate honestly so your fellow drivers can be forewarned of crap pax and not accept a pax with a high rating that SHOULD be a low rating.


But they can file false reports if their rating goes down and Uber now tells them what the driver complained about........ You can bet riders who are mad will file fake reports


----------



## Joshua J (Aug 1, 2017)

Mista T said:


> If Uber had their way, every car in the world would have an Uber sticker on it and we would all be part time drivers for each other.


Very similar business model to Walmart except the government doesn't subsidize our incomes lol. Walmart employees spend at Walmart/etc.


----------

